# Any old school Surefire gurus here?



## Mac_NZ (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an ancient Surefire 332R that was a hand me down.

I'm thinking about upgrading it to an LED bezel.  Does anyone know which one I can buy that will drop in.  It has an R30 3v bulb in it.  The only thing remotely likely that a google trawl brought up was the Lighthound Cree drop in but it doesn't specifically say that it will work.

Upgrading to an X300 is a no go with a non railed frame before someone suggests it.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mac_NZ, what pistol is this going on...SureFire does make adapters for guns without rails. Or you may be able to put a P60L LED bulb in it. They don't make them anymore either, but I may have a spare lying around.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Its going on a '91 Kraut Sig P226 mate.  Its a work pistol, I saw the adaptors but I already have a 6004 that fits this puppy plus it was a in service light so I can't cop any flak for using it from people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Understood, sorry I can't help you out brother.


----------

